# First try tiger wrap



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the first tiger wrap I have tried. There are a few gaps where the thread got a little squirrely on me. I think because of the looseness of the under wrap. It is only on the first coat of finish on the top wrap and it is a little wavy. I will fill those in later this afternoon. 

I used metallic silver and black for the under and electric blue for the top. I took several pictures and this is the one that came out the best. I fairly happy with the results and already am planning the next one and what I will do differently. 

What do ya'll think, any way to make it better?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Metalic thread....*

I have only got 1 good looking decent tiger wrap out when metalic thread was used. Also did you use A size thread? I get better tiger wraps with smaller thread. However some guys get good ones with C and D size thread.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Size A thread definitely makes a difference IMHO. Also, did you put a coat of finish on the underwrap? That really helps bring out the effect. I just did one with size A black and white as the underwrap, and metallic green as the overwrap. Came out very nice. Pictures never do these wraps justice. Also, with that layer of finish on the underwrap, you can wrap the overwrap and sacrificial thread a little bit tighter, and use a hairdryer to warm it a bit so the thread 'seats' into the finish. Then very carefully remove the sacrificial thread so you don't disturb the overwrap. Distrubing the overwrap really takes away from the effect. I've cut a couple off for that reason and started over when I first tried them.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Size a thread. Coated the under wrap and let it set up for 7 hours then did the top. Hair driered it and then removed the sacrifical thread. It was harder doing the top wrap than the bottom wrap for some reason. 

I think for my next I will use white and black size a.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I've done one with silver and blue mettallics before as well. I know that the pictures dont do them justice at all.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

All of my tiger wraps have been done with metallic as the overwrap, but generally use regular black and NCP white, yellow, or orange, for the underwrap.

Don't be afraid to use a thick coat of epoxy between the two layers of thread, you may need a couple of coats if using light build finish. 

The thicker (to a point) layer of epoxy gives some separation to the layers and typically improves the holgraphic effect. 

Here's a simple one used for an underwrap of a guide at the ferrule joint of a WRI 7 dust rod.

Nylon black and NCP white for underwrap- metallic red for overwrap.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Dude that is sweet looking. Thanks for the tips. I used High build finish on the under wrap. Finish is a weak area of mine. I didn't get to see that part of the process from the guy that taught me. I have struggled with finish and I'm sure it takes me longer than it should to put finish on a rod.

I had planned to use black and ncp white with a metallic red over for my next tiger attempt. After seeing your pic, I am definitely going to try that.!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not a finish expert by any means, and I've got a ton to learn myself, but if you're interested I can show you how I do it. You're not far from me at all.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*That is where my error has been*

I have used metalic a silver and metalic black a underwrap and those are the ones that did not turn out as good.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Basstardo that sounds good. Let me know when you are getting ready to "finish" a rod and I would love to come and watch.


----------



## ematuzsan (Sep 25, 2007)

This is some awesome stuff here! Are there videos on how to make this Tiger Wrap?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Any of you guys using the Maderias for this?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Treed I just got started in rod building, I am doing my first tiger wrap today. If you ever want to get together let me know.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Wish I could but I got a list of stuff to do at the house that involves getting on the roof, cleaning a fish, cleaning the garage....none too hard, but too many small ones lol. Getting ready to start up again. Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well the offer stands, we can try to get together anytime. I have about a dozen rods Im going to be building over the next few weeks. I am also ordering a new power wrapper this week.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> cleaning a fish


You fish? Interesting.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

2lb 6oz


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Those are some tasty critters right there. From the boat or no?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

same fish while were at it....2lb 6oz on certified scales.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

boat. lake wylie....nawf cackalacky end


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

damn terry we just totally hijacked this guys thread...appologies to Hollybrooke.....great looking wrap


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

No prob, Great looking crappie!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks....so about that Tiger wrap....did you do much burnishing?


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

yes. Burnishing is a factor in the effect. I alternated every inch and a half or so. Toward the tip then toward the butt, I think that is what makes the Eye ball effects. You want the under wrap loose so it will move easier.


----------

